# i think there is a slight lump on my cats lip???



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

ok so when i took at soap his one side of his lip looks like it is swollen a little. thing is he still eats loads and is a happy healthy boy so i cant think what this lump could be. my mum thought maybe his teeth were rubbing on his lip but i doubt thats it. i have proded and poked it a little and its not sore, he will happily let me have a look. plus i cant see nothing sore or bad inside his mouth. i doubt its bothering him and not many people say they can notice anything but i can notice and its irritating me. hes going to the vets to get checked over on wednesday as my vets have been rather full recently would of liked to of got him in sooner but i cant wait. i just wanna be sure. any ideas?


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

It could be feline acne? Feline acne and stud tail


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I think that's quite common, it might be something called 'rodent ulcer' which is not actually to do with rodents, it's just a benign swelling/lump they get sometimes on their lips.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Could it be a rodent ulcer ? If you google image search Rodent Ulcer and see if any look like your cats lip. They are also known as an Eosinophilic Granuloma but I find Rodent Ulcer easier to pronounce.

If it does look like one then he will need to see the Vet, my cat Monty gets them and usually a short course of steroids sort him out.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

i think looking at some of the pics of the ones that arent cut and bleeding, some which look so sore i think that might be it because when you look at soap u can see a lump like his lip is swollen a little on the one side plus he had a little fur by his lip but its gone a little bald. its nothing i have done or in my home that could cause it is it? plus its not contageious is it?. well soap is in wed to get it sorted as its irritating me more than him. my bf thought i was mad at 1st cause he couldnt see it but i guess when u know every inch of you cat so well u can tell when somethings there and isnt. plus ive started brushing mine to help with the cough noise ect when they have a fur ball so everyday they get brushed and id notice the slightest hair out of place hehe. ive been called a ocd cat owner plus where i live im known as the cat lady as im always rescuing cats or fussing over mine but they are my babies and if i can help any others i will


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

This is what Monty's look like


















It's starts just as a slightly swollen redder than usual lip then the little white spot appears.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

soaps lump is a little bigger but i cant see a white spot onit. its just like a swollen lip bit. this may sound stupid now but hes a black cat so would you still see the white bit???


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't know, I would say probably best to give it a day to two to see if it goes down and if it doesn't then pop him to the vets.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

That looks the same as my cat Tabby and my friend's cat had, it went away on its own but would come back sometimes. The vet said it was an allergy to something outside. I haven't seen one with a white spot before, but their bottom lips were swollen just like that.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

but i cant think what allergy if it could be. id hate to think it was something i was doing. they stick to the same foods, i watch what washing powder ect i use and i dont use many cleaning products at all i try and find alternatives. ive got him booked in for wednesday so it can be sorted and put my mind at rest. its not bugging him at all thought and its not sore which makes me think im making a mountain out of a mole hill but i know its there and it bugs me. i think i anoy him as im always checking to see if its there or if its gone but im not taking any chances.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I could be an allergy to anything, I think Monty's is to a certain pollen but it could be anything so try not to fret or worry too much.


----------



## littleblackcat (Dec 26, 2011)

if it was an allergy it wouldnt spread would it?. roll on 2mrw i cant wait to take him to the vets get it all checked over and if it needs any medicine ect im at the ready with all my pennies to make him better.


----------

